# cat rescued by Batman and Capt America!



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

I got a kick out of this...

Holy smokes, Batman!

Men dressed as Batman, Capt. America rescue cat - SFGate

no pictures though:-(


----------



## Javagal78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Aww what a nice story!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Pictures would have been awesome. Cute story.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

http://lovemeow.com/2013/09/superheroes-rescue-cat-from-burning-house/

Pictures AND video  adorable story


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

What an awesome story! The pics are fantastic too lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Saw it on the news tonight! A real feel good story!


----------

